# Went to a LFS called AquaGiant and noticed something strange



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I went to Aqua Giant in my city and I was looking at the tanks, most of the saltwater fish had cloudy eyes, or at least one cloudy covered eye.

One tank had two (cant remember the name) blue saltwater fish that looked more sqaure in the back. There was 2 in a huge tank, both the fish had a fin that would not move stuck to their side and their eyes looked like they were gone?

Most of the tanks looked really bad, and it was a pretty huge store.

What is the with the cloudy covered eyes and why was is so bad in most of the tanks?


----------



## PowerJuice (Mar 21, 2008)

if they were boxfish and puffers it means they are ill and that the tanks suck.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

boxfish and puffers are the only fish that can get cloud eye,so you are say all other fish are immune to this infection.Or are you saying thats what you think the fish could be(or maybe I read it wrong)?Most likely it is a water quilty problem I have heard that a drop in ph can do this to.?I may be wrong.I read it has somthing to do with large fish and there bioload creating a acid that lowers the ph.Most fish store use a central filtration.So If one fish gets sick most Likely they all will.Unless they use uv then they wont have this problem.That why at my local walmart If you see one fish with ich the other will to soon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I never heard of Aqua Giant, but it sounds terrible.

The reason the eyes are cloudy and things are bad is that this AquaGiant of yours SUCKS, being run, apparently, by clueless boobs who have no business being in the fish business.

Is this a chain store? If so, then that answers your question. The Chain Store model doesn't work very well with petshops, since it's too difficult to find any employees who have a clue and will work for cheap.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll tell you this much.

More then two kinds of fish had it. An oranda I think, one of those bigger all yellow saltwater fish, and many more. I can't remember all the names, but I kept looking at tank after tank, and saw this.

There is one on the west end and the north end of Edmonton, Alberta where I live, but other then that I am not sure about there being more stores.

There were a lot of tanks, but I didn't like the feel of the store so I left.

I rather go to a Petsmart ot Big als, difference is rummy nose tetras at big al's $5.99 Petsmart (same kind) $2.49


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

That sounds horrible! One story to go with the chain stores not looking after there fish; I bought a swordtail from a place called pet cetera where I live. Soon after it was in the tank(about an hour so it couldn't have caught it in my tank) it had ich which spread to all my other fish to fast for me to isolate the swordtail. I had only one fish after that ordeal. I was mad!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That could have happened from anywhere, not just a chainstore.
THAT is why you quarantine. I hope you've since learned your lesson.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Probably oodinium aka saltwater velvet... it can look like the fish is covered in a film... but its really tiny parasites all over the fish including the eyes. Oodinium in saltwater is much harder to take care of than ich is. On second thought it could also be flukes covering the eyes... either way... I would not be buying any livestock from them.


----------



## wgama (Dec 20, 2007)

theres a aquagiant in edmonton and they recently closed one of there two stores there and moved everything from one store to the other so stress may be a factor


----------

